# Not a microskiff report but......SNOOK !!!!



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

http://outdoorsbest.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=752832

I love Chokoloskee


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

Nice report and awesome snook. In all your pics,, you looked to be well away from the shore. Did most of the snook bite away off a grass flat? How deep were you throwing the lipless crankbait?


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

> Nice report and awesome snook.  In all your pics,, you looked to be well away from the shore.  Did most of the snook bite away off a grass flat?  How deep were you throwing the lipless crankbait?


We were fishing deeper west facing points. Throwing in 4-6 feet of water about 50-75 feet off the point. Sorry we didn't show the points in the pictures but the rising sun would have ruined the photos.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Nice fish !!!

can your dad go fish with me one day...


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

> can your dad go fish with me one day...


I guess I could rent him out for a day or two - it would cost ya' though.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

I will have to check with Deerfly to see if it is ok...


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

> I will have to check with Deerfly to see if it is ok...


 ;D


----------



## redgheenoe (Apr 28, 2007)

> I will have to check with Deerfly to see if it is ok...


LMAO (deerfly that means "laugh my ass off" )


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> > I will have to check with Deerfly to see if it is ok...
> 
> 
> ;D


its all good my friend.  peeve of mine or not, this is still a great post, but I think you get my drift about the personality dynamic here. As a matter of fact, this whole "peeve" issue has brought some folks out of the closet so to speak about this sort of thing. And even the friendly banter here on this thread has made this more entertaining and your good sense of humor about it makes it even better. I suspect you'll be around the site a little more as a result too, maybe not, but I hope so. 

Anyway, spending quality time with your dad like this is absolutely awesome. My dads health fell off pretty quick some 10-15 years ago and we both sorely miss these kinds of times together. He's 79 now but doesn't get around well and prefers to stay home. Reading your post even saddens me a bit because of it, but I have my son now (12 going 25) and I try to do everything I can with him like my dad did for me. Hopefully, he will we repay the gratitude in my later years. Time with your dad like this and catching snook too is great stuff though. btw - I'm born and raised in Miami (1957) fished choko/ENP hundreds of times between the late 60's and early 90's, Flamingo end more so, but the whole area from Marco south is absolutely my favorite place to fish.


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

> > > I will have to check with Deerfly to see if it is ok...
> >
> >
> > ;D
> ...


Thanks for the nice comments. Dads and sons (and daughters) are what make life worth living.

Here's an older report from me posted on this site that I linked on other websites - I know it brought quite a few new guests here.

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1208788883/0#0

Linking reports from this website and to others is the easiest way for me to tell others about my fishing outings.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

wow.. nice quality snook! very nice.


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

Sweet Jebus! I gotta go fishing with YOU!!! Just name where/when and I am at your mercy!! THOSE are some serious snooks.


----------

